# PSE X-Force...as good as they say?



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Alright, here's the deal...I love Mathews bows, but their newest bows are way out of my price range and my current Mathews is getting on the older side. There is something about the speed of the X-force, and the claims I've heard of it being a very forgiving, quiet, low vibration bow that makes me really want to try it. I'm contemplating saving up and possibly getting one this summer. What I want to know is if these claims are true...is the X-force as good as they say? Are there any statistics out there to prove it? I don't want pointless responses like "PSE is amazing" or "Mathews is overrated and sucks" I just want to know if the x-force is as good as they say or if people have had problems with them, and if there are any actual numbers out there to back it up with.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i have personaly shot this bow at a 29 inch draw and 75 pounds and was shooting 271 fps. i was dissapointed since this is exspose to be the "best" bow out there. the draw was different then any other bows out there but i mean it wasnt a bad overall bow but i wouldnt say its the best bow. If i were you i would look at the Elite line. they are very fast, smooth, and vibration free. or i would look at the mathews but just my opinion. hope this helps


----------



## oldglory42 (Dec 10, 2007)

*pse*

well ill be the first to say that the X force is an awesome bow but they are priced around 850 dollars and the new bowtech 82 airborne shoots just as fast and i think there much smoother and forgiving and are a little cheaper


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

oldglory42 said:


> well ill be the first to say that the X force is an awesome bow but they are priced around 850 dollars and the new bowtech 82 airborne shoots just as fast and i think there much smoother and forgiving and are a little cheaper


Do the bowtechs actually shoot as fast as they claim? I have a draw of about 27.5" and around 60#...what kind of speed would I get with the 82nd?


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Pm sent//


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> i have personaly shot this bow at a 29 inch draw and 75 pounds and was shooting 271 fps. i was dissapointed since this is exspose to be the "best" bow out there. the draw was different then any other bows out there but i mean it wasnt a bad overall bow but i wouldnt say its the best bow. If i were you i would look at the Elite line. they are very fast, smooth, and vibration free. or i would look at the mathews but just my opinion. hope this helps





that's incorrect........... im sorry but i just know thats not right. with a draw length like that and at that poundege..... you will be shooting well over 320fps. im shooting at 68lbs at 29inch! and i measure at 332fps. i love my x-force, and wouldnt give it up for anything. they are everything they claim to be!

deer slayer this video will explain it all to you. watch the whole thing, and every question you asked will be answered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The x-force is a great shooting bow that is quiet, fast, and shock free. the only complaints i have about the bow is that it will not come to amo draw with their draw numbers. they come anywhere from 1/2" to 3/4" long on draw length(supposedly there was something wrong with mine that cam 1" long on draw). I would also like to see a short draw version of the x-force with the same or similiar draw cycle as the current x-force cams just with a smaller cam. i know that they make a short draw cam for it but it is like the cam on the moneymaker and i feel that it is a very harsh draw compared to the x-force draw. i would also like to see an 80% letoff x-force.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> that's incorrect........... im sorry but i just know thats not right. with a draw length like that and at that poundege..... you will be shooting well over 320fps. im shooting at 68lbs at 29inch! and i measure at 332fps. i love my x-force, and wouldnt give it up for anything. they are everything they claim to be!
> 
> deer slayer this video will explain it all to you. watch the whole thing, and every question you asked will be answered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M



no we ran it through 3 different chrono's


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Do the bowtechs actually shoot as fast as they claim? I have a draw of about 27.5" and around 60#...what kind of speed would I get with the 82nd?


i would look at the elite synergey if you want speed. 27.5 draw 60 pounds is 304 fps


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> no we ran it through 3 different chrono's


then something is wrong with them. ive never seen an x force shoot that slow. specially at 75#. this might sound stupid but, are u sure your were shooting an x force? and if so....... are you sure nothing was wrong with it?


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Xforce*

my xforce on 62lbs 28in draw shot a gold tip 55-75 319 fps it shot my axis 340 weighing 451gns 275 fps the bow has the speed and it is very forgiving to be only 33 axle to axle 6in bh


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I wouldnt pay 50.00 for one. IMO they are junk. Way to much preload on the limbs, to short of a BH and crappy draw cycle. I dont trust those limbs at all.

sorry just my opinion.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Alright...here's another one I've been curious about...anybody shoot the Bear Truth or Truth 2? It appears to be an incredible bow for the price.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

the truth two when the cam is rotated correctly shoots very nice.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

i shot the original truth, and its really smooth and doesnt have a lot of vibration. but its really slow! as far as the truth 2....... idk.

i still would go with the pse x force. if you look at my bow, i dont have any noise or vibraiton dampeners, and it's still really really quiet and vibration free. no klanging from the string either. 

i highly recomend it deer slayer. you will not regret it.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*are you kidding me ???*



Elite13 said:


> i have personaly shot this bow at a 29 inch draw and 75 pounds and was shooting 271 fps. i was dissapointed since this is exspose to be the "best" bow out there. the draw was different then any other bows out there but i mean it wasnt a bad overall bow but i wouldnt say its the best bow. If i were you i would look at the Elite line. they are very fast, smooth, and vibration free. or i would look at the mathews but just my opinion. hope this helps


well something has to be wrong or a misprint.... i am shooting a 28.5 draw @ 70 pounds with a 430 grain arrow @ 306 fps. how is it possible any 75 pound x-6 with a longer draw,,,would shoot 30 fps LESS ???? what gives with that ????


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well something has to be wrong or a misprint.... i am shooting a 28.5 draw @ 70 pounds with a 430 grain arrow @ 306 fps. how is it possible any 75 pound x-6 with a longer draw,,,would shoot 30 fps LESS ???? what gives with that ????


:darkbeer:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well something has to be wrong or a misprint.... i am shooting a 28.5 draw @ 70 pounds with a 430 grain arrow @ 306 fps. how is it possible any 75 pound x-6 with a longer draw,,,would shoot 30 fps LESS ???? what gives with that ????


haha, i said the same thing man. maybe elite secretly hates pse?:zip: hey, you're getting 306fps? im shooting axis 340 at 29inchdl and at 68lbs and i measured at 332fps. my arrow must be alot lighter. but all well..... 306fps still smokes the competition.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

elite keeps forgetting to tell you guys that it was a 750 gr. arrow.

or they were shooting the bow in the dark, through the chrono.

prove it with some video, we know the truth.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> then something is wrong with them. ive never seen an x force shoot that slow. specially at 75#. this might sound stupid but, are u sure your were shooting an x force? and if so....... are you sure nothing was wrong with it?



yes i was shooting an x force... nothing was wrong with it.. another guy i met has one and he has a 30 inch draw and 60 pounds and is only shooting 287 fps


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well something has to be wrong or a misprint.... i am shooting a 28.5 draw @ 70 pounds with a 430 grain arrow @ 306 fps. how is it possible any 75 pound x-6 with a longer draw,,,would shoot 30 fps LESS ???? what gives with that ????


it could be just something wrong with all 3 chronos we tried


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, i said the same thing man. maybe elite secretly hates pse?:zip: hey, you're getting 306fps? im shooting axis 340 at 29inchdl and at 68lbs and i measured at 332fps. my arrow must be alot lighter. but all well..... 306fps still smokes the competition.



i have a 27.5 draw...


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

ursonvs said:


> elite keeps forgetting to tell you guys that it was a 750 gr. arrow.
> 
> or they were shooting the bow in the dark, through the chrono.
> 
> prove it with some video, we know the truth.


no its not a 750 gr arrow. i dont need a video, honestly it doesent matter to me if yall believe me or not but i was just awnsering the guys question and my exsperience with the bow


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> no its not a 750 gr arrow. i dont need a video, honestly it doesent matter to me if yall believe me or not but i was just awnsering the guys question and my exsperience with the bow




i don't think you were shooting an x force.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i don't think you were shooting an x force.


dude i know what i was shooting it was an x- force.. there arent many or any that look anything like them


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*Ground Shrinkage,,,,,lol*

i quote this from elite....lol


i have personaly shot this bow at a 29 inch draw and 75 pounds and was shooting 271 fps. i was dissapointed since this is exspose to be the "best" bow out there. the draw was different then any other bows out there but i mean it wasnt a bad overall bow but i wouldnt say its the best bow. If i were you i would look at the Elite line. they are very fast, smooth, and vibration free. or i would look at the mathews but just my opinion. hope this helps
__________________
2007 Elite Synergey
Spot-Hogg Hogg It
Ripcord Rest
Axis Full Metal Jackets
G5 Strikers 


elite you at first state you have a 75 pound x-force you shot. you dont say SPECIFICALLY WHICH x-force,,,a 6 inch brace or a 7 inch brace,,,pse has CONFUSED THE WORLD on this,,,so its no fault of your own,,,,its a pse misnomer.

second ground shrinkage is you stated you shot a 29 draw,,,then you said late on,,,you state you have a 27.5 draw ???? 

the mitigating factor is you NEVER mentioned what the total weight of your arrow was. with a 75 pound bow,,,the minimum would have to be 375 grains ,,,thats an ibo arrow.

so if you do the math from the two components that got GROUND shrinkage,,,your draw going from 29 to 27.5 and your draw weight going from 75 to 60,,,,there would be a huge drop off.

something tells me you either dont know what the heck you shot and what it was you shot,,,because your story has developed ground shrinkage. 

now granted you might not like the x-force. however there is NO WAY that bow would shoot 271 fps with 29 draw,75 pounds,,,and a regular weighted shaft of say my 430 grain ACC 360.


again as i stated,,,,i shoot a ACC 360 @ 430 grains,,,with a 28.5 draw length and 70 pounds draw weight that hits 306 fps. how would it be possible for you to shoot LONGER draw,,,,and MORE poundage @ almost 30 fps LESS ???? 

i DO know which x-force i shoot,,,,its an x-6. i do know my poundage because i scaled my bow. i do know my arrow weight because i have shot the same arrow for all my 70 pound bows for several years. i do know my draw,,,because i measured it ....i'm 306 fps,,,and i did ZERO enhanchments to my x-6 besides placing winners choice strings on it. i did not "crackerize " it,,,nor did i eliminate any string strands. my bow is quiet as a mouse,,,,plenty fast,,,as in 30 fps faster than my switchback,and plenty forgiving enough for me to shoot 3 fsouth florida bucks and 4 wild boar.

i would ask you elite to get more definitive on your equation. measure your draw,and weight and the other statistics to make CERTAIN of what you got. this bow CANNOT GO this slow at your stated numbers.

so to say it shoots 271 is not truth. set like you say,,,its impossible to shoot 271 fps.....it HAS to shoot much faster at those stats,,,,lets get the real stats here.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

its not my bow its the shop's bow... i shot it at 29 inch draw because we were just wondering how fast it was and secongd of all dont tell me that i dont know what im talking about when i was the shooter of it. maybe the 3 chrono's werent working right but what are the odds of that happening


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

some of you guys need to settle down elite was just posting his opinion and thoughts on the bow just like you guys are


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> its not my bow its the shop's bow... i shot it at 29 inch draw because we were just wondering how fast it was and secongd of all dont tell me that i dont know what im talking about when i was the shooter of it. maybe the 3 chrono's werent working right but what are the odds of that happening




the odds of that are very slim, but the odds of someone not knowing what their own stats are, are very likely. 

like what was said before, the numbers you placed up on your first post are not realistic.

and by the way, there are a couple of other bows that look pretty similar, pse mach x, fire storm x, x force ss, and the mossy oak x.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

I think we have overdebated whether or not Elites story is true...back to subject??? thanks for your input Elite...I appreciate it...and everyone else that has posted!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i shot the original truth, and its really smooth and doesnt have a lot of vibration. but its really slow! as far as the truth 2....... idk.


Really slow is a matter of opinion...the thing is, it sounds like the Truth 2 has a better feel all around and is smoother to shoot...it may not be as fast, but it has other qualities that the X-force doesn't, plus you can get it for considerably cheaper. That's just my line of thinking...I don't have to have 300fps if a bow with 250fps shoots more comfortably...although, i still think the x-force is sweet. I've also read that the X-force has a harsh backwall and almost no valley making it prone to want to send arrows flying if you ease up a little bit while drawn...is this true? It just doesn't seem like the type of thing you would want to have if you're in a treestand with buck fever and you're drawn back as you wait for a shot on a deer.


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

I love questions like this and all the answers that come out! Deer Slayer 2010 here is the deal the best bow in the world won't do you a bit of good if you are not comfortable with it! 

Now that said since you are in the market for a new bow and you are looking at PSE X Force one of the top of the line bows made today, why limit yourself! My suggestion to you is continue to save up your pennys and in the mean time go out and try all of the biws and see want fits you the best. I am not going to tell you that Mathews is better than PSE, or Hoyt, or Bowtech they are all good for the right person! 

As for the speed thingy unless you know the complete setup it is possible to shoot slower than advertise speeds on the other hand it is also possible to shoot faster than advertised speed. It all depends on how well tuned the setup is and how the archer shoots. Many things can slow the speed down and vice versus. Looking at speed alone is not how to compare bows, you need to look at accuracy and forgivness as well as speed. You the archer need to be comfortable with what you shoot that is the first thing to look for. Then measure all the other attributes that are important to you for your use. How is the impact or vibration on you, how is it balance, how much noise does it make, and so on! 

You are the only one that can determine what bow you like, find one that works for you and stick with it! Try tuning it a different way, or change to a different weight arrow, or different spine arrow. Change the balance of the arrow, try different vanes and the list goes on.

By the way I shoot a Mathews and by playing around with the setup bow and arrow I have gained 85 fps over the way it came from the pro shop! Biggest changes came in the form of the arrows I shoot and how they are setup! Right now with the set up I have my Mathews is shooting 43 fps faster than they claim. I shoot allot of 3D shoots so my order of importance is as follows:

Accuracy
Forgiveness
Repeatability
Speed
Balance
Vibration
Noise (foam targets don't jump)

This order changes for hunting - Make your own list and grade each bow you try!

Take my advice don't buy a bow because some people say it is good - it has to be good for you and your purpose - Try them all!

Mike -:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Really slow is a matter of opinion...the thing is, it sounds like the Truth 2 has a better feel all around and is smoother to shoot...it may not be as fast, but it has other qualities that the X-force doesn't, plus you can get it for considerably cheaper. That's just my line of thinking...I don't have to have 300fps if a bow with 250fps shoots more comfortably...although, i still think the x-force is sweet. I've also read that the X-force has a harsh backwall and almost no valley making it prone to want to send arrows flying if you ease up a little bit while drawn...is this true? It just doesn't seem like the type of thing you would want to have if you're in a treestand with buck fever and you're drawn back as you wait for a shot on a deer.





yes, this is true...... imo i think even if you are in a tree stand, you should be strong enough to sit there with your bow back. as far as the truth 2 be smoother and haveing a better feel. the x force is very smooth, is just as quiet or even quieter. but the backwall thing is true, with mine anyways.


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

The X-Force and Truth2 are completely different design philosophies, and completely different bows. 

I recently shot the new Truth2 and I did not care for it... WAY too much vibration and hand shock. I also shot the Lights Out the same day, and to me it was actually a BETTER bow... Not just a better bow for the money, but a better bow, period. The Lights Out I shot had less vibration and handshock, and I shot it more accurately... The original Truths I shot were superior to the Truth2 in my experience, but hands down I prefer the PSE X-Force. Again, the X-Force and Truth or Truth2 are such different bows that I don't even like comparing them to each other.

If you're looking for a single cam bow such as the Truth2, make sure you shoot the Ross Cardiac... In my opinion, the Cardiac is hands down a better bow than any Bear bow I've ever shot. I also like the Mathews Drenalin as far as single cam designs go. If you're open to any cam design, then shoot the X-Force and consider that as well (I shoot the X-Force more accurately than any bow I've ever shot)... 

Lots of great bow choices out there today, it's just a matter of your personal preferences and figuring out what you want in a bow. One last piece of advice I'd offer is that if you're looking for a high end bow (say $600 and up), I wouldn't let a couple hundred bucks be the deciding factor, especially if you're the type of guy that keeps a bow for several years in a row. Save up and get exactly what you want!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Alright, here's the deal...I love Mathews bows, but their newest bows are way out of my price range and my current Mathews is getting on the older side. There is something about the speed of the X-force, and the claims I've heard of it being a very forgiving, quiet, low vibration bow that makes me really want to try it. I'm contemplating saving up and possibly getting one this summer. What I want to know is if these claims are true...is the X-force as good as they say? Are there any statistics out there to prove it? I don't want pointless responses like "PSE is amazing" or "Mathews is overrated and sucks" I just want to know if the x-force is as good as they say or if people have had problems with them, and if there are any actual numbers out there to back it up with.


You say Mathews are way out of your price range, yet you're looking at the PSE X-Force which is going around $850. Doesn't the DXT sell for about the same price? Get to the shops, shoot the bows and buy the one that you like the best. If you don't have enough money to get the one that you shoot the best, start saving...you'll regret getting a lesser bow later.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

dont listin to all the other people go shoot what u want to and see what (you) like not what every body esle likes.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> dont listin to all the other people go shoot what u want to and see what (you) like not what every body esle likes.




he asked us the questions, and we responded. 

why wouldnt he listen?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> some of you guys need to settle down elite was just posting his opinion and thoughts on the bow just like you guys are


exactly


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> You say Mathews are way out of your price range, yet you're looking at the PSE X-Force which is going around $850. Doesn't the DXT sell for about the same price? Get to the shops, shoot the bows and buy the one that you like the best. If you don't have enough money to get the one that you shoot the best, start saving...you'll regret getting a lesser bow later.


They do go for about the same price new, but I was able to find lower prices on the x-force in the classifieds on used bows.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

you should save up some extra money and buy a mathews. you already love their bows so why change from something you love? I personally love mathews also:wink:...by the way, i shot the x force and i would rather keep shooting my switchback xt anyday. how much money are you looking to spend???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> i have personaly shot this bow at a 29 inch draw and 75 pounds and was shooting 271 fps. i was dissapointed since this is exspose to be the "best" bow out there. the draw was different then any other bows out there but i mean it wasnt a bad overall bow but i wouldnt say its the best bow. If i were you i would look at the Elite line. they are very fast, smooth, and vibration free. or i would look at the mathews but just my opinion. hope this helps


i have a pse x force 80 pounds. i shot it throgh a crono.it shot at 351 fps 29" draw 400 grain arrow. there is no way you shot a pse x force that slow.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

i have the X-7 i love it, it is a little more forgiving than the X-6 which is why i got it! It has no vibration and i think it is smooth and VERY accurate. i am actually shooting about 315-320fps with a 29 in. draw at 66lbs, if you are looking for a great shooting bow for a good price ($500)that is still very fast, take a look at the RougeX. if you are looking for a VERY smooth bow, look at the Browning Illusion it is still over 320fps and it is the smoothest bow i have ever shot and it has no hand shock at all, it is about $650 for a brand new bow. i would take a look ant these bows on psearchery.com and browningarchery.com

just my.02:wink:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> you should save up some extra money and buy a mathews. you already love their bows so why change from something you love? I personally love mathews also:wink:...by the way, i shot the x force and i would rather keep shooting my switchback xt anyday. how much money are you looking to spend???


I'm not sure originally, I was thinking like in the $400-$500 range, but now my dad's trying to talk me into buying a rifle instead...lol...I'm considering it, since I don't have a hunting rifle, I've been borrowing other peoples, but I have friend that might be selling his Mathews LX this year and he said he would give me a good price on it so...I dunno...lol


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I'm not sure originally, I was thinking like in the $400-$500 range, but now my dad's trying to talk me into buying a rifle instead...lol...I'm considering it, since I don't have a hunting rifle, I've been borrowing other peoples, but I have friend that might be selling his Mathews LX this year and he said he would give me a good price on it so...I dunno...lol


i think you should keep you z-max and get a gun:wink: bow are made to last for ever.. so get a gun and keep the z-max i would say


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

well if your current mathews is shooting fine and still killing deer, then buy your own rifle so you dont have to keep on borrowing other peoples:wink: maybe after you buy your rifle then you can think about a new bow. you could always get a loan off your dad:tongue:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's kinda what I'm leaning towards doing now, maybe get a rifle and if I have enough then buy that LX...we'll see, I don't have to worry about it for a while anyway, but I still would love to shoot that Bear Truth 2 or the X-force...lol


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misouthernboy (Mar 22, 2008)

well in my personal opinion i bought my x-force in 2007 new it was my first bow and i have my pins set up so i shoot 20-40-60-80-100-120-140 and a good deer rifle such as my 338.ultra mag can shoot 100-600yds with a good scope but i took my first deer with a bow with my x-force at 105yds i had buckfever knew the bow was set for a 100 rangefound it to be 105 shot at a hair high and hit the buck right through the shoulder. i also shot my first mulie in washington with it at 35 yards roughly with one pin in the begining. now i had a bear before that before i bought the x-force i shot the truth and truth 2 now they are alot slower and the truth has a problem with braking strings soo if you look into the truth i would go truth 2 go on ebay after you find which bow you want i found a x-force for 580 buy it now free shipping and truths all over for a bare bow 270-300 new soo go shoot them but in my opinion you will not be srry for getting a x-force or for trading up a gun for it. now for mathews go on youtube and look up pse x-force it outshoots mathews in many tests by many people and even two guys on their one bought mathews one bought x-force and they were shooting them with same settings through same things and x-force outperformed and as for the shooting faster than what they say my bow set to 30" and 70# with FOB ibo arrows shoots straight and fast got an chrono at 362fps with fobs and light field tips on 300 arrows at 8.3gpi
turbo nocks shoot extremely fast and accurate as well have not chronographed them i will go and have it done if anyone is intrested but back to the facts an mathews is a name your paying for not always best choice

but it is my opinions and numbers and if anyone would like next tue or thu i can go to the indoor range and shoot turbo nocks through a chrno with my 3-d arrows and see what we get until then hope this helps
josh


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure if you're still thinking about this, but the simple answer is "yes". The Xforce is exactly what they say it is. The guy saying he shot a 29" and 75# at 271 is likely attempting to mislead you. That's not true at all, unless he's shooting an actual tree through it. 

My own 29"/70# version shoots an IBO arrow at 343 fps. That's not through some mythical chrono, or crap story, either. Crackers himself shot it through his own chrono with me standing there. 

It's a good bow, capable of amazing numbers.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

*speed*

that bow shoots faster than a gun dad has one and i am thinking about geting one he is talking about another one they shot alsome


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i love my x force. i shoot 28 inch 300 grain arrows and get 308 fps. sweet, quiet and very vibration free.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

misouthernboy said:


> well in my personal opinion i bought my x-force in 2007 new it was my first bow and i have my pins set up so i shoot 20-40-60-80-100-120-140 and a good deer rifle such as my 338.ultra mag can shoot 100-600yds with a good scope but i took my first deer with a bow with my x-force at 105yds i had buckfever knew the bow was set for a 100 rangefound it to be 105 shot at a hair high and hit the buck right through the shoulder. i also shot my first mulie in washington with it at 35 yards roughly with one pin in the begining. now i had a bear before that before i bought the x-force i shot the truth and truth 2 now they are alot slower and the truth has a problem with braking strings soo if you look into the truth i would go truth 2 go on ebay after you find which bow you want i found a x-force for 580 buy it now free shipping and truths all over for a bare bow 270-300 new soo go shoot them but in my opinion you will not be srry for getting a x-force or for trading up a gun for it. now for mathews go on youtube and look up pse x-force it outshoots mathews in many tests by many people and even two guys on their one bought mathews one bought x-force and they were shooting them with same settings through same things and x-force outperformed and as for the shooting faster than what they say my bow set to 30" and 70# with FOB ibo arrows shoots straight and fast got an chrono at 362fps with fobs and light field tips on 300 arrows at 8.3gpi
> turbo nocks shoot extremely fast and accurate as well have not chronographed them i will go and have it done if anyone is intrested but back to the facts an mathews is a name your paying for not always best choice
> 
> but it is my opinions and numbers and if anyone would like next tue or thu i can go to the indoor range and shoot turbo nocks through a chrno with my 3-d arrows and see what we get until then hope this helps
> josh



a deer at 105 yards? thats very hard to believe


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> a deer at 105 yards? thats very hard to believe


so was 271 FPS with 29"/75# are you sure you wern't shooting 45#? I don't know? That just baffles me, this bow would never shoot that slow unless you were shooting something like a 3000gr arrow or something like that.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> a deer at 105 yards? thats very hard to believe


i have a 90 yard pin, so i think 105 is pretty possible.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i have a 90 yard pin, so i think 105 is pretty possible.


no one in their sensible mind would shoot a deer at 90 yards, much less 105 yards


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

There is a used x force for sale at the shop I shoot. I'd heard alot about them so I decided to shoot it. I don't think I ever shot a bow that loaded up that fast. Not enjoyable to shoot. Very harsh draw cycle. Wouldn't shoot one again. For sure wouldn't drop 850 crispies on one.
They might have different cams I don't know, but this one was felt like I was pulling 90 pounds.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

armyboy said:


> no one in their sensible mind would shoot a deer at 90 yards, much less 105 yards


well, for one you don't live back here in the west. see we have wide opened land out here........... a 90 yard shot a trophy mule deer is sensible. in fact " open county mule deer hunting" is the one of most supream challenges. so it all depends on the terain on which you are hunting. Arizona hunters don't out of big boxes and hunt on deer farms, like some do ( im not sayin you do )all over back east. the majority of Az is public land.

so best be beliven it kid, because it happens more than you think.
people shoot pronghorn antelope over a hundred yards all the time.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

well if he wanted to take that shot i know the x-force would make it


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Elite is just a fan boy who can stand it when his slow little Elite bow won't cut it. Be honest with yourself, if you were shooting an XForce with those numbers, something was wrong, maybe you were dreaming. AT and the fan boys, you can always get bad info here. Every now and then you can get someone to be honest, but it is getting harder to find it on this site.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

*Elite*



rpford53 said:


> Elite is just a fan boy who can stand it when his slow little Elite bow won't cut it. Be honest with yourself, if you were shooting an XForce with those numbers, something was wrong, maybe you were dreaming. AT and the fan boys, you can always get bad info here. Every now and then you can get someone to be honest, but it is getting harder to find it on this site.


That is right


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

:set1_rolf2:


rpford53 said:


> Elite is just a fan boy who can stand it when his slow little Elite bow won't cut it. Be honest with yourself, if you were shooting an XForce with those numbers, something was wrong, maybe you were dreaming. AT and the fan boys, you can always get bad info here. Every now and then you can get someone to be honest, but it is getting harder to find it on this site.




:set1_punch:


i don't know Elite; it looks to me like he's got a good point


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

rpford53 said:


> Elite is just a fan boy who can stand it when his slow little Elite bow won't cut it. Be honest with yourself, if you were shooting an XForce with those numbers, something was wrong, maybe you were dreaming. AT and the fan boys, you can always get bad info here. Every now and then you can get someone to be honest, but it is getting harder to find it on this site.



And no im not a fanboy and Elite makes a way more forgiving bow than PSE when Elite hasnt even been around long and PSE has been here. My Elite has killed plenty of animals from rabbits to elk and has won plenty of spot tournaments also. So if you want to start talking crap about Elite then we need to meet up and do a shoot off


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Come on down and we will put you bow through the crono and I'll put mine thru the crono, then I'll let you shoot mine. I just saying your numbers are way off. If you want to have a shoot off, lets go. Let make it worth mine and your time, 280 fps speed limit, max distance 50 yards, you pick IBO or ASA targets.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just for the record 28" ture draw, 60.23# pull, 315 grn arrow = 320 fps. I just have to wave the BS flag on Elite13. It is not even worth my time to deal with a fanboy like you. Place Sunrise shoot, 4th of July two day shoot, I'll even shoot my hunting rig.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> And no im not a fanboy and Elite makes a way more forgiving bow than PSE when Elite hasnt even been around long and PSE has been here. My Elite has killed plenty of animals from rabbits to elk and has won plenty of spot tournaments also. So if you want to start talking crap about Elite then we need to meet up and do a shoot off




you're pushing it if you say they are WAY more forgiving than PSE bows.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I personally dont like the pse x force because it has a harsh draw.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

rpford53 said:


> Just for the record 28" ture draw, 60.23# pull, 315 grn arrow = 320 fps. I just have to wave the BS flag on Elite13. It is not even worth my time to deal with a fanboy like you. Place Sunrise shoot, 4th of July two day shoot, I'll even shoot my hunting rig.



Honestly i could care less what you think of me


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> And no im not a fanboy and Elite makes a way more forgiving bow than PSE when Elite hasnt even been around long and PSE has been here. My Elite has killed plenty of animals from rabbits to elk and has won plenty of spot tournaments also. So if you want to start talking crap about Elite then we need to meet up and do a shoot off


I think that ANY PSE shooter would take that challenge and put the smack down on you and your Elite, so definetly don't say you can beat his X-FORCE, especially at distance. (still don't think you were shooting an X-FORCE)


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I think that ANY PSE shooter would take that challenge and put the smack down on you and your Elite, so definetly don't say you can beat his X-FORCE, especially at distance. (still don't think you were shooting an X-FORCE)


unless hes shooting 300's with around 57 xs he dont stand a chance


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> unless hes shooting 300's with around 57 xs he dont stand a chance


Wow dude, think ur something special? did you do it with a hunting rig? that's all i shot spots with last year. shot 300 with 55x's or better with a hunting set up.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Honestly, the bow wouldn't make that much of a difference in this situation...it would basically be all the person who's shooting that would determine who would win


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Honestly, the bow wouldn't make that much of a difference in this situation...it would basically be all the person who's shooting that would determine who would win


exactly


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Wow dude, think ur something special? did you do it with a hunting rig? that's all i shot spots with last year. shot 300 with 55x's or better with a hunting set up.


thats alot of bs dude... there are pros that shoot 60 x's with scope and target stabs so there is no way you shoot that with a hunting set up


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> thats alot of bs dude... there are pros that shoot 60 x's with scope and target stabs so there is no way you shoot that with a hunting set up


Last year i averaged 300 51x with my hunting setup. i could never shoot much better with a scope. my average only went up 1 to 2 x's.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> thats alot of bs dude... there are pros that shoot 60 x's with scope and target stabs so there is no way you shoot that with a hunting set up


I didn't say 60 x's did I. go back and read the post 55 or better shot at 20yd


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I didn't say 60 x's did I. go back and read the post 55 or better shot at 20yd



most pros cant do that with a hunting set-up


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

If you guys wanna argue about which bow is better why dont you start your own thread about it. But im pretty sure in this thread someone just wanted to know what you thought about a bow he never said lets start fighting about which bow is better and who the better shooter is.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytboy101 said:


> If you guys wanna argue about which bow is better why dont you start your own thread about it. But im pretty sure in this thread someone just wanted to know what you thought about a bow he never said lets start fighting about which bow is better and who the better shooter is.


they are using for that exact purpose, this is about the PSE X Force.


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> i have personaly shot this bow at a 29 inch draw and 75 pounds and was shooting 271 fps. i was dissapointed since this is exspose to be the "best" bow out there. the draw was different then any other bows out there but i mean it wasnt a bad overall bow but i wouldnt say its the best bow. If i were you i would look at the Elite line. they are very fast, smooth, and vibration free. or i would look at the mathews but just my opinion. hope this helps


Wow You must of shot a PSE Mossy Oak or somethign every PSE x force I seen chrono pretty much lives up to it's claim as speed for the respective draw... I have seen rpford53 shoot both his 60lb x force and 70lb x force thru the chronoa nd they are fast an d he suffers from short arm disease as well... My other buddy had a pse xforce 60lb 300gr arrow 327 f.p.s his d/l is 29 inches... I shot my 82nd airborne set at 60lbs I got 326 f.p.s... Now fast foward he traded the x force for a Elite synergy 60lb same arrow he is geeting 308 f.p.s talk about being dissapointed... We specked the bow and everything is in tolerance... Almost forgot another member of our club has an x-force shooting a 390gr arrow at 68lbs he is getting 317 f.p.s at a 29 d/l... Read my sig line I'm very unbiased. The PSE x-force is very fast some folks have a problem with arm slap on the 6 b/h bows but an sts can take care of that... But what usually cause arm slap is bad shooting form so if you don't want to try to fix bad shooting form slap sts on it... Now if you are used to shooting a binary cam bow and you pick up a PSE of course it is going to feel different... For some it is feels better and to others it feels real aggressive. My suggesting is go shoot an x force, 82nd, and the other super go fast bows and make the decison heck you might shoot an x force and it will probably be the best shootign bow you ever shot! Unfortunately I can't tell you how the draw cycle is on a x force I'm left handed and all my buddies are r/h


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Man I just looked we all got our panties in a bunch over a 14 yr old kid probably sitting at home laughing his you know what off oh well... Well elite 13 it takes three of us to set our chrono up right so maybe you need some adult supervison setting up the chronos you use... Yes me and my buddies are that slow and it takes 3 of us to set one up what can you say we are in the Army...


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

rpford53 said:


> Elite is just a fan boy who can stand it when his slow little Elite bow won't cut it. Be honest with yourself, if you were shooting an XForce with those numbers, something was wrong, maybe you were dreaming. AT and the fan boys, you can always get bad info here. Every now and then you can get someone to be honest, but it is getting harder to find it on this site.



wow one dude is a PSE shooter, on dude has a PSE avatar, and one dude has PSE in his name... whos the fanboys??? Now I will not say elite is better then PSE or vice versa... and YES i have owned both... And liked both....

and for the record... ELITE13 you just need to hush because you obviously have no Idea what you are talking about.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

323 I how have a disease, thanks. LOL I guess I should of read his bio, only 14 years old, and I thought I was being called out by an adult. Can't believe I fell for it. Maybe he can read the crono yet.


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

*whos dissappointed*



323 said:


> NOW fast foward he traded the x force for a Elite synergy 60lb same arrow he is geeting 308 f.p.s talk about being dissapointed... We specked the bow and everything is in tolerance...


whos dissappointed I think rpford53 was because I traded it... in all honestly the Xforce is a very nice bow... smooth draw (at 60# didnt like the 70# as much) very accurate bow, no vibration, BUT ITS NOT FOR EVERYONE shoot one as see if you like it


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

beanz2166 said:


> whos dissappointed I think rpford53 was because I traded it... in all honestly the Xforce is a very nice bow... smooth draw (at 60# didnt like the 70# as much) very accurate bow, no vibration, BUT ITS NOT FOR EVERYONE shoot one as see if you like it


Come on now I saw the dissapointment in your eyes... Just like the time we all told you the easter bunny wasn't real either! The pain in your eyes told the whole story...


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

I love PSE so I think the bow will preform well


----------

